# canadian geese



## AdamFoose1 (Feb 5, 2012)

What is the best way to get the damn Canadian Geese out of my yard??? I don't want to resort to shooting the stupid things...


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 5, 2012)

They are tough, independent and can be very mean and you never know when the will come back.

After a few golfers at a course I belonged to, were attacked and they had to fight off the critters to avoid problems. It got so bad that the golf course put in floating plastic swans (enemy of geese) that lasted long enough until the smart geese figured out the solution.

The geese are not at all "stupid" and are very smart and like to walk and graze on an area that has grass, insects and seeds. They just jump into any water for a cruise.

They can be a real challenge to control.

Dick


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 6, 2012)

Why not? 

They are migratory, should be moving along soon.


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 6, 2012)

They are not always migratory around here and the big ones do not necessarily go south because they have learned where to get good food year around.

There is the story about a golfer that was arrested for killing one with a putter out of season and he was released since his defense was self defense.

They are smart like the wild turkeys and somehow know the hunting regulations, areas and schedule dates.

Dick


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 6, 2012)

We've got alot around here up on Old Hickory Lake that have taken up residence and the folks who live on the lake complain about the mess. I think I would put goose on the menu if it were me. Just my:2cents:


----------



## AdamFoose1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Has anyone used Goose repellent in there lawn?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 6, 2012)

You know they are Canadian because they walk around saying ey, ey, ey! Actually they are Canada geese but if they don't leave they would be illegal alians.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 7, 2012)

mudmixer said:


> They are not always migratory around here and the big ones do not necessarily go south because they have learned where to get good food year around.
> 
> There is the story about a golfer that was arrested for killing one with a putter out of season and he was released since his defense was self defense.
> 
> ...



Did they ask the other geese what happened?


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 7, 2012)

The other geese did not do well on the witness stand because of the language problems.

I have heard that some people in the area are taking geese by bow now since the professional "thinners" did not do a good job. Maybe the professional deer hunters can do the job while they are there next year. Then they can start on the turkeys. - It is amazing what creatures the outer suburbs attract, but I haven't had a bear in the yard for 2 years when he destroyed and stole a bird feeder or two..

Dick


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 8, 2012)

Are they decent eating? 

I could see making a trip up there if they are.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 8, 2012)

TxBuilder said:


> Are they decent eating?
> 
> I could see making a trip up there if they are.



ROAD TRIP!!! Sounds like more fun then when you took Inspector on that 3 hour cruise.


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 8, 2012)

The eating is a matter of the person doing the judging.

The wild are cleaner and stronger in flavor and out locals are a little more "fishy" and have less flavor.

Dick


----------



## vette2020 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah, don't go shooting them...I honestly don't know what to tell you. I've always heard of how much of a burden they are for people, but never known how to get them to go away.


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 8, 2012)

vette -

So apparently, you have no suggestions on a solution for a centuries old problem. It is almost as difficult a problem with deer when homes and people attract creatures.

If you don't like it, control them within reason for the environment that they are coming into and attracted to.

The bears are a bigger problem to control since they are seasonal. I can live with the turkeys and deer stripping off tomato plants and shrubs, but I do like to see the deer at about 9:00 AM when there are no tomatoes or shrubs to graze on.

All to often, the deer wander on to the streets and roads in spite of the DNR approved controlled measures because of the increased population.

Dick


----------



## nealtw (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.on.ec.gc.ca/wildlife/brochures/pdf/geeseshorelines-e.pdf

This site has ideas for controling geese.


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 9, 2012)

All of those have been tried here. The Canadian Goose is considered an illegal alien because they stopped and never leave on a migration.

The health problems for people and the costs associated with them are far beyond the enjoyment since the population has gotten out of the "cute" level.

They have become permanent residents and people always stop to let them cross the road or freeway because you never know many will survive. When they get bigger, make messes, destroy yards and get aggressive they become pests that are far worse than the deer invasion. There has been a problem with children being attacked by geese. The deer can be managed much easier by professional hunters hired by municipalities, but the geese are more aggressive, smarter and are too close to people to be hunted or managed reasonably.

Everyone in Texas and Minnesota would be happy if the geese were really migratory and continued south for the winter instead of stopping over and becoming permanent residents.

Dick


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 9, 2012)

An update -

My neighbor just took a friend to one of the hospitals or the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, MN.

He had never been there before and he hit and killed a couple of geese in town ($600 damage). He swears there are more resident geese in town than doctors or residents because they are everywhere and the city crew was cleaning up the streets and sidewalks from the geese at the lake adjacent to the power plant.

Dick


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 9, 2012)

oldog/newtrick said:


> ROAD TRIP!!! Sounds like more fun then when you took Inspector on that 3 hour cruise.



That was blast! He figured out the coconut radio on his own. I was proud. 



mudmixer said:


> The eating is a matter of the person doing the judging.
> 
> The wild are cleaner and stronger in flavor and out locals are a little more "fishy" and have less flavor.
> 
> Dick



I'll have to give it a try then. 



mudmixer said:


> All of those have been tried here. The Canadian Goose is considered an illegal alien because they stopped and never leave on a migration.
> 
> The health problems for people and the costs associated with them are far beyond the enjoyment since the population has gotten out of the "cute" level.
> 
> ...



Yes we would.


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 9, 2012)

My friends here always enjoy going to Texas to hunt the migratory geese when it is warmer there and have the sport of real hunting and not running over the "illegal alien" geese around here. The the trailing goslings are cute and a road hazard when they cross in the spring, so that is when the problems start since not enough leave. - they are not as smart or elusive as the turkeys that apparently can read the hunting regulations and know when and where to hide.

Dick


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 9, 2012)

yeah, the radio was tough but..I just wish I cooda got that car started....


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 10, 2012)

mudmixer said:


> My friends here always enjoy going to Texas to hunt the migratory geese when it is warmer there and have the sport of real hunting and not running over the "illegal alien" geese around here. The the trailing goslings are cute and a road hazard when they cross in the spring, so that is when the problems start since not enough leave. - they are not as smart or elusive as the turkeys that apparently can read the hunting regulations and know when and where to hide.
> 
> Dick



That made me laugh. 



inspectorD said:


> yeah, the radio was tough but..I just wish I cooda got that car started....



Next time maybe?


----------



## AdamFoose1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well don't mess with the DNR!!! I called them and they took care of it for me after I had a picture of evidence of them feeding the geese...


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 2, 2012)

Fed them poison did they?


----------



## AdamFoose1 (Apr 6, 2012)

What they did worked!! Doesn't matter to me...


----------



## paul52446m (Apr 6, 2012)

There is a golf course is north Mi. that had the problem with the birds. They trained two 
 dogs that will chase birds  all day long. and they trained the dogs to go potty in one spot. They say they are working out great.  Paul


----------



## nealtw (Apr 7, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXwUhVIwPos[/ame]


----------

